# New Champion



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I just found out that Pearl completed her AKC championship yesterday with a 5 point major in South Dakota. Sorry I don't have any recent pictures, but I can upload some old puppy pics later today. Hopefully she'll be coming home soon so we can start racing and working on her grand championship.


----------



## Margot49 (Oct 2, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That's awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## BooneOEB (Aug 3, 2015)

Congrats!!! How exciting!!  I miss showing. The past two times I have been ready to start contacting breeders, my husband has surprised me and brought home a mixed breed puppy! Maybe in about 6 years I will beat him to the punch and get in the ring again! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats! Good luck with the racing and Grand.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Well she got her first major towards her grand championship yesterday. Her handlers are going to keep showing her until he breeder can bring her back home.


----------

